
'Save your money': no evidence brain health supplements work, say experts - pseudolus
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2019/jun/29/save-your-money-no-evidence-brain-health-supplements-work-say-experts
======
coder4life
What about the 'racetams? I think they work great, and have used them for
almost 30 years now.

